# Svenska tecken i "xfe" och "gentoo file manager"

## jangs

Hej!

Jag har ett litet problem, svenska tecken fungerar utmärkt nästan överallt. De enda program som de inte fungerar i är just xfe och gentoo (filhanteraren). I den senare är det "mer synd" eftersom den är på svenska.

Någon som vet hur man får dessa program att kunna visa åäö?

I annat fall om dte inte går, hur gör jag för att installera gentoo fast den engelska versionen?

// Jonas

----------

## kallamej

Funkar för mig i gentoo. Vad har du för locale-inställning?

Edit: Och dina USE-flaggor?

----------

## jangs

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Funkar för mig i gentoo. Vad har du för locale-inställning?
> 
> Edit: Och dina USE-flaggor?

 

slaskhink env.d # cat 02locale 

LC_ALL=sv_SE

LC_TELEPHONE=sv_SE

LANG=sv_SE

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

LC_TIME=sv_SE

LC_MONETARY=sv_SE

LC_ADDRESS=sv_SE

LC_COLLATE=sv_SE

LC_NAME=sv_SE

LC_PAPER=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

SYSFONT=lat0-16

LC_MEASUREMENT=sv_SE

LC_MESSAGES=sv_SE

LC_IDENTIFICATION=sv_SE

make.conf

USE="-aim -bluetooth -esd -gnome -kde 3dnow X aac asf alsa cdr dvd gtk2 ieee1394 java mozilla qt vcd"

Jag använder fluxbox också.

// Jonas

----------

## kallamej

Outputen från kommandot locale och emerge --info hade varit bättre, så hade man sett vad som faktiskt används, men det är nog OK. Visas det ingenting eller får du rutor eller frågetecken istället? Får du några felmeddelanden om du startar det från ett terminalfönster?

----------

## jangs

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Outputen från kommandot locale och emerge --info hade varit bättre, så hade man sett vad som faktiskt används, men det är nog OK. Visas det ingenting eller får du rutor eller frågetecken istället? Får du några felmeddelanden om du startar det från ett terminalfönster?

 

```

slaskhink jonas # emerge --info gentoo

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gent

oo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share

/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/shar

e/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo http://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo htt

p://ds.thn.htu.se/linux/gentoo http://ftp.ds.hj.se/pub/Linux/distributions/gento

o/ ftp://ftp.ds.hj.se/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.o

rg/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.o

rg/gentoo/ "

LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="sv_SE.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X aac aalib alsa apache2 apm arts asf audiofile avi berkdb bitmap

-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt ctype cups curl dba directfb dri dts dvd eds emboss e

ncode exif expat fam fastbuild ffmpeg foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp 

gd gdbm gif glut gmp gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 idn ieee1394 imagemagick iml

ib ipv6 isdnlog jack java jpeg lcms libcaca libg++ libwww lirc lua mad memlimit 

mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg nas ncurses nls nptl ogg openal opengl oss pam

 pcre pdflib perl png posix pppd python qt quicktime readline sdl session simple

xml soap sockets spell spl ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-

fonts type1-fonts udev usb vcd vorbis xine xml xml2 xmms xsl xv xvid zlib video_

cards_radeon userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Och felmeddelandet som blir när jag startar ett terminal-fönster blir:

** WARNING **: Sortering med hänsyn till gemener/versaler kommer ej fungera med icke-ASCII-tecken

// Jonas

----------

## kallamej

Hmm, har nog inte så mycket mer förslag. Kan ju alltid vara ett problem med den font som används, eller så har du lyckats få gtk-1 att vara kinkigt, vilket inte är så svårt. Vad gäller att byta till en engelska så handlar det i princip bara om att ändra dina locale-inställningar.

----------

## jangs

jag har löst det, eller rättare sagt löste det sig.

Lade till i /etc/rc.conf

CONSOLEFONT="lat9-16"

Och nu fungerar det sig i gentoo i alla fall.

Tack för svaren i alla fall!

----------

## kallamej

 *jangs wrote:*   

> jag har löst det, eller rättare sagt löste det sig.
> 
> Lade till i /etc/rc.conf
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="lat9-16"
> ...

 

Jaha, så då var det ett fontproblem i alla fall. Bra att det löste sig.  :Smile: 

----------

